# taylormade 2.0 burner v titleist ap2 710



## to-old (Feb 10, 2012)

Can decide between the 2 if you could have any what would you choose


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 10, 2012)

For me the AP2's, no contest....


----------



## to-old (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks i am in between 16 and 19 (not official) the set i have been offered are a 2degree flat(i am standard) i know they can be altered but in there current position what are the downsides.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 10, 2012)

Well regarding the choice of clubs they are quite different sets if I am not mistaken. The Burner are game improvement irons and the AP2 are whats called better player irons. The Burner will help you get hte ball airbourne with ease as that is what they are designed for. The AP2 will have a lower ball flight but you will be able to work the more than the Burner. If you strike the ball well then you should have no problems with the AP2. With them being 2 degree flat for you then you will get problems. If you set up to the ball like you would with a standard fitted set then they will be toe down and when you strike the ball it can cause the clubface to be opened up as the toe will strike the ground. You can see that by looking at divots as they will not be an equal depth as it will be deeper at the toe. Or if you set up to the flatter angle then it will make you swing flat. But it should not be any problem to get the lie angle knocked up by a pro.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree pretty much with MacAddy, though would use 'should' (or 'can') rather than 'will'. The Burners look and feel very much like the original Big Berthas to me. Haven't hit the AP2s but these are meant to be more 'Players clubs with forgiveness', and are also forged as opposed to the Burners being cast.

Bending forged clubs (with leverage) is significantly easier/safer than bending cast ones (normally a wollop with a rubber hammer). 2* isn't a huge amount to adjust, so should be Ok.

Yes, too flat can give you problems but it's quite possible that it can 'help' with your swing as your brain/hands can be pretty good at adjusting (definitely not going to say 'will' there!). As long as all the clubs are set up the same (2* flat), then a slighter flatter swing would compensate for the lie. That may or may not be a good thing! 

If you are contemplating swing changes, then different lie angles are a bit of a red herring - speak to your Pro about what he plans (good idea to do that anyway - he may just be planning on taking money off you!). Some fitters don't use dynamic (swung) fitting if swing changes are planned - merely measuring (static) as the changes can affect the lie requirement significantly.

Having said all that, I'm going to go into 'girlie' mode and say I like the look of the AP2s better. I'm not keen on colours on irons and prefer slim looking clubs. When I saw he width of the sole of my mate's G10 PW (and that was 2* upright) I thought 'how the hell can I hit that'. Of course the answer was 'bloody easily and a long way!' and the Burners are the same. So if you want/need confidence at address(the equivalent of 'how can I miss') then the Burners will do that. If you are already a good ball-striker and want feedback, then the AP2s will do that better but be prepared to lose some yardage with the slight miss-hits.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

While the ap2 is a better club it's aimed at a better player too. I brought 09 burners which are The same as the 2.0 pretty much. These have got me  from 16-12 and if I'm honest I still think there's more in them before I change. Their alot more forgiving than ap2, I don't think you could go wrong with the burners in stock spec


----------



## brendy (Feb 10, 2012)

Having owned the AP2s for a few years now, they really are lovely irons, I still hit them high though so it really depends on your swing too.


----------



## to-old (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks all, just found oud the ap2 are only 3-8..no 9 iron, do you think a good 4degree wedge would 'make do' for now


----------



## brendy (Feb 10, 2012)

3-8 is an odd set, ebay could be your best mate, have a look.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've never tried the burners, but going from AP2 to Nike Combos I can say that the AP2 are surprisingly forgiving.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2012)

I traded burners for AP2's and havn't regretted it for a moment


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I traded burners for AP2's and havn't regretted it for a moment
		
Click to expand...

But strangely enough your hc is almost half of the original posters.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			But strangely enough your hc is almost half of the original posters.
		
Click to expand...

Thats because I've got AP's!!!   :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2012)

to-old said:



			Thanks i am in between 16 and 19 (not official) the set i have been offered are a 2degree flat(i am standard) i know they can be altered but in there current position what are the downsides.
		
Click to expand...


Mine are 2* flat and that is virtually the same as standard in Mizuno's - they all vary


----------



## Ethan (Feb 11, 2012)

to-old said:



			i am standard)
		
Click to expand...

No such thing, sadly. There is no industry 'standard'. Standard specs vary quite a bit between brands. 

On the main question, Burners to AP2 are quite a large change in style. One or other of these better suits you. Which one depends on your ability, preferences for feel and appearance and potential to improve. So the question as asked is unanswerable.


----------



## Andy (Feb 11, 2012)

Ethan said:



			No such thing, sadly. There is no industry 'standard'. Standard specs vary quite a bit between brands. 

On the main question, Burners to AP2 are quite a large change in style. One or other of these better suits you. Which one depends on your ability, preferences for feel and appearance and potential to improve. So the question as asked is unanswerable.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree Ethan.

And to the OP, you should buy what suits your eye after trying both sets. Irons that suit me and which I like could be catastrophic to your game.


----------

